# Front and rear brake pads and rotor part numbers



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Hoping someone could give me the part #'s for a 2014 CTD Front and rear brake pads and front rotors?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What manufacturer? Genuine GM?


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, looking to replace with OE parts or equivalent


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

These should be right but if you want to send me your VIN I can double check tomorrow at my work.
Fronts:
Rotors: OE# [FONT=&quot]23118275 ACDelco# [/FONT][FONT=&quot]177-1128
Pads: OE# [/FONT][FONT=&quot]13412809 ACDelco# [/FONT][FONT=&quot]171-1123

Rears:
Rotors: OE# [/FONT][FONT=&quot]23118282 ACDelco# [/FONT][FONT=&quot]177-1129
Pads: OE# [/FONT][FONT=&quot]13404405 ACDelco# [/FONT][FONT=&quot]171-1004[/FONT]


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

I think it's almost time for my fronts to be done too. Personally, I'd go to rock auto, look up my options and probably get better than OEM. (Any suggestions, I'm open!) Then I'll bring those to the dealer and have them install. (I like my dealer, they treat me really well and they don't seem to mind my bringing in parts / filters / fluids for them to use.) I ultimately save $$ on parts by not paying their markup and I get to use the stuff I prefer.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's my VIN 1G1P75SZ5E7115378


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

HarleyGTP said:


> Here's my VIN 1G1P75SZ5E7115378


Based on the VIN Chevy shows the numbers I posted as being correct. 

I have a set I need to test fit on my car because it seems most car part stores aren't sure what rotors/pads are correct for our diesels.


----------

